# Onkyo TX NR616 or Denon avr 2112 CI



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Which receiver is a better choice? The Onkyo has THX Slect 2 Plus, Marvell Qdeo and Denon does not.:doh:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Aside from what you mention above the Onkyo will also have better output all channels driven simply because of the larger power supply.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

How do you find out what the power supply capacity is on an AVR without measurements?
Simply comparing size and weight does not tell you anything except which one is bigger and which one is heavier.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Many Onkyos have been bench tested here and is well known to for years to preform better than the other brand receivers in the same price range. Thats one of the many reasons Onkyo is so popular.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Both good choices, I own the Denon 2112. From what people on here say the onkyo tends to have more output. Good luck deciding


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> Both good choices, I own the Denon 2112. From what people on here say the onkyo tends to have more output. Good luck deciding


What about the lack of THX on the Denon? Not needed?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had Denon gear with THX processing for several years and never turn it on. To me, sound was much better with it off.

You really can't go wrong with either,


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, you can save some money or get a better AVR for your money by buying refurbished:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

Many members have bought from them, including me, and were well pleased with the gear and the service.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Last I looked the Denon 2113 was only 100 dollars more...try value electronics a sponser above, tell them you were reffered from HTS, on banner.... Maybe get it for the price of the 2112..:scratchhead: I know they gave me the 2112 for a price which would have bought me only a lower model at retail stores.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

To me, it would be the easiest decision ever. One comes with Audyssey 2EQ, one with Audyssey MultEQ XT.

Yes the Onkyo may push more power, but I would venture to say that with today's super efficient HT speakers, having headroom is important but not the first thing to look at. The most modest AVR will push most speakers with ease. There are exception of course. I had a Pio VSX520 which is entry level compare to my 2311 and power output was not perceivable as it would be plenty loud before I would get to clipping or distortion. The biggest difference was the room processing software. 

If I was to buy a new A/V receiver today, it would be the Onkyo 818. The most affordable way to get XT32 if you buy new. I have a Denon 2311 now and it works flawlessly.

cheers


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

yoda13 said:


> To me, it would be the easiest decision ever. One comes with Audyssey 2EQ, one with Audyssey MultEQ XT.
> 
> Yes the Onkyo may push more power, but I would venture to say that with today's super efficient HT speakers, having headroom is important but not the first thing to look at. The most modest AVR will push most speakers with ease. There are exception of course. I had a Pio VSX520 which is entry level compare to my 2311 and power output was not perceivable as it would be plenty loud before I would get to clipping or distortion. The biggest difference was the room processing software.
> 
> ...


In what way would xt32 make the sub better?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

XT32 applies more filters to the sub channel so it will blend into the room much better.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> XT32 applies more filters to the sub channel so it will blend into the room much better.


Blend much better how? Will an example be keep it from being localized?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes thats one part but it also tunes the frequencies so it has a flat response.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes thats one part but it also tunes the frequencies so it has a flat response.


I currently have only multeq. Well I notice a difference if I upgrade to 32?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It all depends on how good you want your system to sound. The majority of folks who upgrade to XT32 notice quite a bit of difference, but it won't make $100 speakers sound like $5000 speakers. 

For me, not only was the sub response smoother (in fact it allowed me to take out the BFD equalizer from the sub channel), but the better tuning of the system improved imaging, not only left-center-right, but front to surrounds as well.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> It all depends on how good you want your system to sound. The majority of folks who upgrade to XT32 notice quite a bit of difference, but it won't make $100 speakers sound like $5000 speakers.
> 
> For me, not only was the sub response smoother (in fact it allowed me to take out the BFD equalizer from the sub channel), but the better tuning of the system improved imaging, not only left-center-right, but front to surrounds as well.


Were can I get a receiver with xt32 under a grand?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

asere said:


> Were can I get a receiver with xt32 under a grand?


Factory refurb:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

New is just under $1100 on Amazon. Did not check other places.


----------



## HTB2015 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've heard there were many hardware issues with Onk. 616. Have they fixed those with updates?? Also considering this AV.


----------

